# Ahhh.... it's a skunk!  Goat and chicken question for you.



## Chirpy (Jul 4, 2009)

My dog had a run in with a skunk the other night.   That's not my Ahhhhh!    It appears that the skunk is living under our chicken coop (found a freshly dug hole).  The chickens are completely safe so that's also not the issue.   The issue is that there is also fresh skunk poo in the barn... so he's spending some nights in there too.   

I know that moth balls often work to keep them away... I have two questions for ya'll:

1)  Is there any reason I shouldn't put moth balls under the chicken coop.  No animal, except the skunk, has access under there.  (well, possibly a barn cat might find the hole and take a peak)

2)  If I put moth balls around the barn do I need to be concerned with my goats getting into them?


----------



## lilhill (Jul 4, 2009)

I wouldn't take a chance and put moth balls where the goats or chickens can get them.  They are toxic to humans and pets if eaten.


----------



## Chaty (Jul 5, 2009)

I dont think mothballs work for skunks, I know they work for moles that tear up your yard. I would set a trap and get it out of there as soon as possible. Make the trap like a dark tunnel at the front of the hole. cover it with hay or a blanket. I wouldnt use the mothballs as they are toxic.


----------



## ()relics (Jul 5, 2009)

trapping is an option and there are two types of traps you could use: live trap...more humane but not fun to remove a skunk ...snare/jaw trap...if there is any chance of ANY other animal using the hole they will also be at risk...I think I would find a large rock or a cinder block and jam it into the entrance of the den.  Replace it everyday if necessary.  The skunk will have to dig it out every night and hopefully become tired of the non sense and move to a more quiet location...If that didn't work, I would bait the hole entrance and wait for his final appearance...As a last available option, of course.  Alot of the skunks around here have rabies...They seem to be perfectly alright with that but my other animals aren't good with it.
Moth balls are the first ingredient in the recipe for disaster as they kill almost anything that eat/touch them indiscriminately.


----------



## Thewife (Jul 5, 2009)

I have heard, don't know if it's true, that if you play a radio in the building, the skunk will move on to find a quieter place to live.

My dogs know I don't want skunks around, sadly they are pretty good at keeping the place skunk free!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 5, 2009)

hey chirpy!

sorry to hear about the skunk...

my fix for everything predator related.... never underestimate the power of a large pile of dog poo. the bigger the dog, the bigger the pile, the more effective.

yes seriously!

hope you are well and that you got the stink off the dog. did you use the dawn dishwash + baking soda + hydrogen peroxide??? works like a dream.


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 5, 2009)

ohiofarmgirl said:  





> hey chirpy!
> 
> sorry to hear about the skunk...
> 
> ...


Well... dog poo is one thing I happen to have plenty of around... and it's big dog poo too.   I'm certainly willing to give that a try.

Thanks for your thoughts... my stinky dog isn't stinking hardly at all anymore -- since it wasn't a direct hit we just had to keep him out of the house for a few days.  He's been poured on and rolled in the dirt/mud and got himself smelling much better!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 6, 2009)

great to hear he's not stinky!! my WHITE german shepherd was a sight when we poured tomato sauce all over him - which btw - did not work at all!!!

grab a shovel and patrol the yard and dump it all in the hole for mr skunk....  gas warfare with gas warfare i say!!!

good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 6, 2009)

Alpaca or llama poop works great for that too. We got rid of a ground hog by constantly dumping alpaca poop into his hole (under our barn) until he left. It wasn't long.


----------



## Brandywine (Jul 6, 2009)

I rolled rotten eggs that had failed under a broody into a groundhog hole.  This was a very effective eviction notice.

Dunno if you want to go there under your chicken house, though.

And dunno if a skunk would be bothered, or consider them a housewarming gift.


----------



## jojo@rolling acres farm (Jul 6, 2009)

I've also heard about the dog poo working and I would add dog hair for good measure...lots of it to try to make the skunk "move on" to a more suitable home. Maybe youcould add Red Pepper too! I know the tomato sauce/juice thing does not work. Had to go through this last year...what a mess.. I used something called "Skunk Off" that I got over at Petsmart...it didn't really work very well either. I think there is a new recipe out there using Hy. Peroxide. Maybe if you "google" it -  it'll come up. Good Luck...I've felt your pain...


----------



## goatdude95 (Jul 6, 2009)

One time I had a skunk living under my house and it would not leave and was spraying my animals I got so mad i put moth balls everything nothing would work so i got some old nasty SMELLY garlic/dog crap it a bag poked holes holes in it and thru it in the hole within a day he was long gone


----------

